

What It Takes To Work In A Startup - wrath
http://www.dplouffe.ca/what-it-takes-to-work-in-a-startup

======
gruseom
This list uncannily resembles the one that was posted the other day about
"what I learned from working at Microsoft".

~~~
snprbob86
I came here to say this too. This article doesn't have a date on it, so I
can't tell if this is the chicken or the egg. I suspect that this one came
second. If that's the case, it would have been nice for the author to
acknowledge the original post in his introduction.

~~~
gruseom
Oh, I wasn't thinking it was plagiarized, just that the advice is so generic
that it could apply to either startups or bigcos. In fact, it so approximates
the worst of this annoying genre that I wonder if it is a parody.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=991968>

That's currently 23 hours old and has 137 points karma. Interesting to know
who ripped off whom, but there's more in the one I quote than the one lunk to
from here ...

